
Online calculator measures impact of $15 wage - Oatseller
http://www.purdue.edu/newsroom/releases/2016/Q2/online-calculator-measures-impact-of-15-wage.html
======
Oatseller
The article provides context so I didn't link directly to the calculator.

Link to calculator:
[http://minwagecalc.hhs.purdue.edu/](http://minwagecalc.hhs.purdue.edu/)

